
Tech firms hoard huge cash piles – Their excuses for doing so don’t add up - dx034
http://www.economist.com/news/business-and-finance/21722809-their-excuses-doing-so-dont-add-up-tech-firms-hoard-huge-cash-piles
======
sharemywin
I think it's like nuclear deterrence. They are hoarding it because the others
are hoarding it.

